
Show HN: Visual Speed Tool – View your site as it loads natively, in China - jodiewyc
https://www.chinafy.com/tools/visual-speed-test
======
jodiewyc
if you're curious about testing different networks based on mobile, you can
give this a try - [https://www.chinafy.com/tools/global-speed-
test](https://www.chinafy.com/tools/global-speed-test)?

~~~
lepsoe
Nice - I like how basically every site I test doesn't work in China. Didn't
realise how badly sitse perform there.

~~~
jodiewyc
Yea, the numbers are pretty wild.

------
lepsoe
Cool, any idea if it has mobile screenshots? And also the network speed?

------
jodiewyc
great question. This test's version is desktop/good 3g, but putting in
feedback for a mobile version.

